# Looking for southwest/west coast breeder recs



## gigipie (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello!

I am on the hunt for a hav puppy and have been having some difficulty finding a reputable breeder. My two current havs were littermates and their breeder retired. Her replacement does not do any health testing.

I am in Arizona, but willing to travel to nearby states (CA, Nevada, Utah, maybe even Colorado)

I am in contact with Ohana Havanese, but they do not have a waitlist so looking for other options as well. 

Appreciate any suggestions!


----------

